# R.I.P. Swimmy



## kayleigh323 (Mar 31, 2011)

Rest in Peace Swimmy.

You only lived 2 weeks.

I worked so hard to win you.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sorry swimmy died.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Swimmy.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

RIP Swimmy :-(


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry


----------

